# [HowTo] Wie funktioniert eigentlich "Nieten"



## kero81 (25. Januar 2010)

Hallo,
da ich nun schon mehrfach darauf angesprochen wurde ein How-to über das Thema Nieten zu verfassen, werde ich nun endlich eins machen.
Zu allererst möchte ich ein paar verschiedene Nieten zeigen und deren Funktion erklären.

  Blindnieten (Niete wenn die Nietverbindung nur von einer Stelle zugänglich ist)

*1. Hammerschlag-Blindniet*

(Edit PCGH_Stephan: Bild aus Urheberrechtsgründen entfernt)

Durch einschlagen eines Dornes wird der herausragende Teil der Niet gespreizt. Der Dorn bleibt im Niet und verschließt die Öffnung.
*2. Becherniet (Dicht-Blindniete)*

(Edit PCGH_Stephan: Bild aus Urheberrechtsgründen entfernt)

Durch ziehen des Dornes wird der Niet am herausstehenden Schaftende gestaucht bis der Dorn selbst an einer Sollbruchstelle abreißt.

Das Schaftende ist geschlossen.

*3. Zugdornniet (allgem. Blindniet)*

(Edit PCGH_Stephan: Bild aus Urheberrechtsgründen entfernt)

Durch ziehen des Dornes wird der Niet am herausstehenden Schaftende gestaucht bis der Dorn selbst an einer Sollbruchstelle abreißt.

Das Schaftende ist "offen". 

bis ca. 6mm Durchmesser

*4. Durchziehniet*

(Edit PCGH_Stephan: Bild aus Urheberrechtsgründen entfernt)

Ein Dorn wird durch die Niethülse gezogen und staucht diese. 
Es sind verschiedene Ausführungen im Handel.

Schaftdurchmesser von 2 - 6 mm.

*5. Durchziehniet demontierbar

*(Edit PCGH_Stephan: Bild aus Urheberrechtsgründen entfernt)

Der Dorn der die Niete beim Befestigen weitet ist an der Spitze als Sechskant ausgeführt. An der Außenhaut der Niet ist eine Gewinde eingeprägt. Nach der Montage kann den Niet mit einem Innensechskantschlüssel wieder entfernt werden.

Nenndurchmesser 3-4 mm
*
6. Sprengniet*

(Edit PCGH_Stephan: Bild aus Urheberrechtsgründen entfernt)

Eine kleine Sprengladung, die durch Hitze gezündet wird, spreizt den Niet.

Wird nicht mehr angewendet.

Quelle: Nieten Verbindungstechnik Übersicht​ 
Aber nun genug der trockenen Theorie, ihr wollt ja schließlich sehen wie man richtig Nietet. Ich verwende für dieses How-to den geläufigen Zugdornniet mit einem Durchmesser von 4mm.

*Was benötigt ihr zum Nieten?*
-Nietzange
-Nieten
-Metallbohrer im durchmesser gleich des durchmessers der Nieten
-Akkuschrauber/Metallbohrmaschine




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Welche vorbereitungen sind zu treffen?*

Ihr solltet euch natürlich erst überlegen wo ihr euer Blech haben wollt, dann zeichnet ihr euch die Löcher (falls vorhanden) an, ansonsten bohrt ihr die Löcher erst in das anzubringende Blech und zeichnet diese dann am Case an. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn ihr nun gebohrt habt schleift die Löcher etwas an, damit alles glatt ist und euer Blech flach aufliegt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Loch sollte genau so gross sein wie eure Niete dick ist.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nun setzt ihr eure Nietzange auf den Niet auf bis der Stift komplett verschwunden ist.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber Achtung!!! Hier geschehen meist die ersten Fehler. Wie ihr seht sitzt die Zange nicht rechtwinkelig zum Werkstück, dadurch zieht sich die Niete nicht richtig an und steht am Ende schräg!!!
​Ich zeige es euch jetzt wie ihr es nicht machen solltet, achtet immer darauf das der Niet richtig aufliegt. 
Habt ihr die Zange aufgesetzt könnt ihr zusammen drücken.

1. Aufsetzten




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



2. Zusammen drücken




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dies müsst ihr zweimal machen, bis der Stift an seiner Sollbruchstelle bricht. Passt auf wenn ihr schon gepulverte oder lackierte Teile Nietet, beim abbrechen des Stiftes rutscht ihr vermutlich ab, da sehr grosse Kräfte in diesem Moment wirken.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn der Stift gebrochen ist könnt ihr bzw. müsst ihr ihn aus der Zange entfernen. Er kann hinten entnommen werden.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und so sieht es dann aus wenn der Stift die Niete gestaucht hat.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bis hierher ja noch ganz passabel, doch sehen wir uns mal die oberseite der Niete an. Durch das falsche aufsetzen der Zange steht der Niet nun schräg, was natürlich nicht gut aussieht.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also zeige ich euch jetzt wie ihr es richtig macht! Niete immer auf die Seite wo ihr die Zange gerade aufsetzten könnt und zwar so:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nur so sitzt der Niet später richtig, hält richtig und wackelt auch nicht.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Falls ihr aber doch mal den Fehler gemacht habt und die Zange falsch saß könnt ihr die Nieten problemlos aufbohren. Dazu solltet ihr erst einen Bohrer nehmen der den Durchmesser des Stiftes der Niete hat und erst einen Kanal zur Führung in die Niete bohren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dann nehmt nochmal den Bohrer mit dem ihr am anfang die Löcher für die Nieten gebohrt habt. Der mit dem gleichen Durchmesser wie eure Nieten und bohrt vorsichtig die Niete auf. Ihr müsst nicht ganz durchbohren, es reicht wenn ihr den Kragen durchbohrt, dann lässt sich die Niete problemlos entfernen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​  Ich hoffe ich konnte euch einen kleinen einblick zum Thema Nieten geben und hoffe das ihr durch mein How-to die Angst vorm Nieten verloren habt. Es ist eigentlich ganz einfach und viel falsch machen kann man auch nicht. Solange ihr vorsichtig seid mit Lackierten oder gepulverten Teilen sollte nicht schlimmes passieren. Kleiner Tip: Nobbi77 hat beim Nieten ein altes Handtuch zwichen Zange und Niete gelegt, damit falls er abrutscht nichts verkratzt. Viel Spass mit meinem How-to und gutes gelingen beim selber Nieten!

Gruß kero

P.s. Falls ich etwas vergessen habe oder nicht richtig erklärt habe bin ich für eure Kritik offen.

*Update

*


nyso schrieb:


> Könntest du zufällig noch erklären was der Unterschied zwischen Senk- und Flachkopfnieten ist?



Der eigentliche Unterschied besteht darin, das der Senkkopfniet wie eine Senkkopfschraube in ein gesenktes Loch eingesetzt wird um so schöne und Passgenaue Nieten herzustellen.

(Edit PCGH_Stephan: Bild aus Urheberrechtsgründen entfernt​


----------



## Xyrian (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: How 2 Nieten*

Sehr gut beschrieben! 

Xyrian


----------



## guidodungel (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: How 2 Nieten*

Hätte ich nicht besser beschreiben können, RESPEKT!


----------



## Gast XXXX (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: How 2 Nieten*

Super kero81 spreche aus Lob und Anerkennung.


----------



## kero81 (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: How 2 Nieten*

Dankeschön! 	  Ich werd ja ganz rot...


----------



## affli (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: How 2 Nieten*

wunderbare how! die geeignete zange vorausgesetzt (wie die von dir) macht es spass.. 
habe da schon schlimme sachen gesehen!


----------



## DaxTrose (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: How 2 Nieten*

Sehr schönes HowTo! 
Vielleicht kannst Du ja noch ein Inhaltsverzeichnis mit Sprungmarken  anlegen.


----------



## dualbrain (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: How 2 Nieten*

Sehr gut


----------



## h_tobi (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: How 2 Nieten*

Perfekte Anleitung hast du da gemacht. 
Dem ist eigentlich nichts mehr hinzuzufügen.
Man sollte beim Nieten noch unbedingt drauf achten, das die Bleche / Bauteile
fest aneinander anliegen. Es kann vorkommen, das sich zwischen den Teilen 
ein Luftspalt bilden kann.


----------



## killer89 (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: How 2 Nieten*

Danke Kero 

Darauf hab ich gewartet, jetzt muss ich nur noch die Zeit finden, mein Case zu bearbeiten 

MfG


----------



## Belator_tthe_only (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: How 2 Nieten*

Sehr guts How to das verstehe sogar ich^^
Und es kommt mir grade genau richtig. Wollte heute anfangen mein Gehäuse zu lackieren


----------



## Shibi (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: How 2 Nieten*

Sehr gut beschrieben, ich glaub ich werde mich morgen mal versuchen. Bisher war ich eher ne Niete beim nieten. 

Wenn das beim probenieten klappt steht dem Auseinanderbauen meines Gehäuses eigentlich nichts mehr im Wege.

mfg, Shibi


----------



## SestR (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: How 2 Nieten*

Krass, super How to, so begreift es jeder  und deine Bilder sind immer perfekt, bekomme ich nie so hin , noch ein How to Auftrag duckundweg.


----------



## Hyper Xtreme (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: How 2 Nieten*

Na bitte da ist ja das How-To zum nieten  Jetzt muss der Hyper sich nicht bei seinen Kumpels lächerlich machen und fragen wie das geht.


----------



## Mick Jogger (3. Februar 2010)

Wow Kero ich machs gleich mal nach!

ICh muss noch den 3,5 Zoll Käfig aus dem Elite holen!


----------



## h_tobi (7. Februar 2010)

Hey Kero,

Gratulation zur Main.

Dein gutes HowTo hat es auch verdient.


----------



## nyso (7. Februar 2010)

Von mir auch Gratulation zur Main Sehr gutes How-To!

*waraberauchschonlangeüberfällig* *duckundwennganzweitweg*


----------



## guna7 (7. Februar 2010)

Sehr schön geschrieben und bebildert!


----------



## godtake (7. Februar 2010)

Hey Keromausi!
Das hast du wirklich richtig fein gemacht!
Und Gratulation zur Main natürlich.

Braver Junge =D....
Grüße, Godtakechen


----------



## kero81 (7. Februar 2010)

Wie Cool!!! Ich freu mich wie Oskar!
Danke, danke, danke!!!


----------



## Mick Jogger (7. Februar 2010)

Glückwunsch auch von mir zur Main!


----------



## nyso (8. Februar 2010)

Könntest du zufällig noch erklären was der Unterschied zwischen Senk- und Flachkopfnieten ist?
Nieten Flachkopf - SCHWARZ | Nieten | MDPC Verbinder | MDPC-X Deutschland
Nieten Senkkopf - SCHWARZ | Nieten | MDPC Verbinder | MDPC-X Deutschland
Für mich sehen die nämlich gleich aus


----------



## kero81 (8. Februar 2010)

Klaro, mach ich, ich hänge es im Startpost mit an!


----------



## nyso (8. Februar 2010)

kero81 schrieb:


> Der eigentliche Unterschied besteht darin, das der Senkkopfniet wie eine Senkkopfschraube in ein gesenktes Loch eingesetzt wird um so schöne und Passgenaue Nieten herzustellen.​



Wenn ich also mein Gehäuse in seine Einzelteile zerlege und dann wieder mit Nieten zusammensetze brauche ich also Flachkopfnieten, oder?
Denn die Löcher sind ja keine gesenkten Löcher, sondern ganz normale.

Richtig so?


----------



## kero81 (8. Februar 2010)

Ja, so ist das richtig! Es sei denn du senkst die Löcher, was bei ausreichender materialstärke kein Problem darstellen sollte.


----------



## nyso (8. Februar 2010)

Jetzt sind normale Flachkopfnieten drin, die schwarzen Flachkopfnieten sollten schon ein Vorschritt sein Das reicht


----------



## kero81 (8. Februar 2010)

Ok, wird bestimmt gut aussehen mit den schwarzen, auch wenns "nur" Flachkopf sind!


----------



## HardwarePumpe (14. Juli 2014)

Geil Könntest ja noch erklären wie man die härte vom Nietgerät einstellt!


----------

